# “Fading Humanity” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 25, 2019)

We were treated to some very impressive entries this month, but a single poet has emerged victorious. Kindly join us in both recognizing and congratulating our well-deserving winner...virtual drum roll, please...*Andrew Clunn* for his very skillful effort, *Then The Demon Stole My Soul*.

In addition to receiving this month’s Laureate, Andrew has the honor of selecting our next prompt.



Kudos, Andrew, for again producing excellence! I am oft moved by your work for various reasons, but you really grabbed me good with this effort. Pieces that haunt me are both rare and held dear. Please know that this work will take its rightful place amongst the very few “ghosts” I’ve accumulated over the years. Both your message and technical prowess are stunning and to be admired. Thank you so much for sharing, and again, congratulations.


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 26, 2019)

Andrew, congrats on such a strong and memorable poem. A well deserved accolade.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 26, 2019)

Good one, Andrew! Well done!


----------



## Mish (Nov 26, 2019)

I voted for the winning entry. Congrats *Andrew Clunn* a well deserved win!

Just in time too as I'm all out of prompt ideas.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 26, 2019)

Congratulations Andrew!!!


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 26, 2019)

Well penned and well earned, Andrew.

- D.


----------

